# AskDBStalk: Force L145 Update?



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there any way to force the 921 to download the L145 software again? I think the guide display rountines have become corrupted and re-booting does not fix the problem, but a re-download and re-install of the software would be worth a try.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

paulcdavis said:


> Is there any way to force the 921 to download the L145 software again? I think the guide display rountines have become corrupted and re-booting does not fix the problem, but a re-download and re-install of the software would be worth a try.


Turn the power off on the unit from the front panel. Leave the unit plugged in but powered down for 15 minutes.

That should do it.

Take a look at your sys info screen to confirm the software update.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

If the software is already downloaded to the receiver, there is almost certainly no way to force the receiver to re-download the exact same software, unless it senses some sort of internal failure (CRC corruption, etc.). Other than provoking such a failure, your options are probably pretty limited.

You could always wait until the next software version (the next one after L145) comes out; that will obviously cause a new download.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> Turn the power off on the unit from the front panel. Leave the unit plugged in but powered down for 15 minutes.
> 
> That should do it.
> 
> Take a look at your sys info screen to confirm the software update.


He was asking about re-downloading the same software. Your method won't accomplish that.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> He was asking about re-downloading the same software. Your method won't accomplish that.


Sorry didn't see that all important word "again".


----------

